# Fiambre y embutidos



## LitaSt

Hola foreros 
quería saber cómo traducir fiambres y embutidos al italiano.
Mi intento sería:
fiambres= salumi
embutidos = insaccati

¿es correcto?


P.s. No hay contexto porque se trata simplemente de la traducción de vocablos de gastronomía


----------



## andreagr

Ciao, 
Io tradurrei 
Fiambres = affettati 
Embutidos = salumi


----------



## Ciprianus

Fiambre es algo como una mortadela, aunque esté cortada en fetas sigue siendo un fiambre/salumi.
Un ejemplo de embutido/insaccato es el  codeguín/cotechino.


----------



## Neuromante

Ciprianus said:


> Fiambre es algo como una mortadela, aunque esté cortada en lonchas sigue siendo un fiambre/salumi.
> Un ejemplo de embutido/insaccato es el  codeguín/cotechino.



Fiambre es una carne que se sirve fría, normalmente varias de distinto tipo juntas en un plato de entremeses: Jamón, embutidos, pata ahumada, cabeza de jabalí. Sí que suelen estar en lonchas.


----------



## elmajorero

Ya que en Italiano no se distingue la manera en la cual se sirve la carne, quizá el mejor término medio sea:
fiambres=affettati;
embutidos=insaccati.


----------



## Ciprianus

¿Cuál es problema en traducir _fiambres=salumi_?
¿No son todos los _affettati_ considerados _salumi_?
¿Una mortadela entera, sin cortar en_ fetas_ o lonjas, se llama _salumi_ o _affettato_?

En Argentina la palabra _loncha_ no se usa, _affettati_ se traduce como _feteados_, pero es un adjetivo, nunca un sustantivo. A veces se usa _lonja_, cuando se trata de una _feta_ gruesa de fiambre o una tira larga de carne.


----------



## Neuromante

Ciprianus said:


> ¿Cuál es problema en traducir _fiambres=salumi_?
> ¿No son todos los _affettati_ considerados _salumi_?
> ¿Una mortadela entera, sin cortar en_ fetas_ o lonjas, se llama _salumi_ o _affettato_?
> 
> En Argentina la palabra _loncha_ no se usa, _affettati_ se traduce como _feteados_, pero es un adjetivo, nunca un sustantivo. A veces se usa _lonja_, cuando se trata de una _feta_ gruesa de fiambre o una tira larga de carne.


Ya... pero Argentina es Argentina y tus propuestas son italianismos localistas que no exciten fuera de ese país. Sería como decirle a LitaSt que "lavoro" *al español *se traduce como "lavuro"


----------



## Ciprianus

Feta se usa por lo menos en 3 paises (Argentina, Uruguay, Paraguay), es internacional.
Me tome el la*b*uro de buscar donde se usa loncha fuera de España y no encontré nada. Si hallé paises que no usan feta, pero tampoco tienen idea de lo que es una loncha (México, el Salvador, Colombia, etc.)-
Aparentemente es más localismo loncha que feta, y además es un francesismo, igual que lonja.


----------



## King Crimson

Ciprianus said:


> ¿Cuál es problema en traducir _fiambres=salumi_?
> ¿No son todos los _affettati_ considerados _salumi_?
> ¿Una mortadela entera, sin cortar en_ fetas_ o lonjas, se llama _salumi_ o _affettato_?



Personalmente diría que todos los _affettati_  pueden ser considerados _salumi_, pero no todos los _salumi_ son _affettati _(véase este link de Wiki). Por ejemplo, una mortadela es un _insaccato_, no un _affettato_.

El problema es que los _salumi_ (por lo menos en Italia) constituyen una categoría muy amplia  y incluyen tanto los _affettati_ como los _insaccati_. Además, si comparas la página Wiki en italiano con la correspondiente en español veras que _salumi_ no está traducido y la categoria està dividida en dos grupos, fiambres y embutidos (pero nego que “salume se conoce también como insaccato”):



> Los salumi (en singular salume, se conoce también como insaccato) son una especie de salchicha al estilo italiano (salchicha italiana); se trata predominantemente de embutidos y fiambres



Asi que, en resumen, sugeriría:

Salumi = salumi

Affettati = fiambres

Insaccati = embutidos


----------



## TheCrociato91

No estoy de acuerdo sobre la definición de _affettati_. Para mí, _affettati_ es el nombre genérico de _salumi _cortados a lonchas finas. 

Da: affettato - Wikizionario
*affettato* _m sing_ (_pl_: *affettati*) salume generico

Da: affettato² in "Sinonimi e Contrari"
*affettato*² s. m. [part. pass. di _affettare_²]. - [prodotto alimentare a base di carni suine insaccate] ≈ insaccato, (_region._) salato, salume. ⇓ prosciutto, salame.

Da: affettato: significato e definizione - Dizionari - La Repubblica
Salame, prosciutto e sim. tagliato a fette: _un etto di a. misto_


----------



## Neuromante

De la RAE:

feta


Del it. _fetta_ 'loncha', 'porción'.

1. f. Arg. y Ur. Loncha de fiambre o de queso.


No dice nada de Paraguay



De la RAE

loncha

1. f. Piedra plana y delgada.

2. f. Porción ancha y poco gruesa de algo, especialmente un alimento, que se cortao separa de la pieza entera o de una porción mayor. Loncha de carne, jamón enlonchas.


No dice nada de España



Es muy normal encontrar en Argentina italianismos que no tienen ni un siglo de uso, consecuencia de la inmigración italiana. Y es muy normal que en lagunas zonas fronterizas también se usen (Y esto me lo han comentado Chilenos y Uruguayos que NO usaban esas palabras. De hecho: Me lo comentaban mientras e lo echaban en cara a uruguayos que Sí las usaban y nos explicaban que ellos no hablaban así, pero heno... no te lo creerás)

En todo caso: Si "feta" es un argentinismo italianista no se le debería decir a un italiano que intenta hacer una traducción que ésa es LA forma correcta (Cuando me veas escribir que "baifo" es LA traducción de "capretto", entonces hablamos)


----------



## elitaliano

A margine delle varie proposte di traduzione: come dice l'etimologia  "affettato" descrive solo come il salume si presenta: a fette, appunto. Lo stesso prodotto gastronomico viene prodotto prima intero e poi venduto al dettaglio o servito al ristorante come affettato.
(Come già detto da TheCrociato91, al post n.10)


----------



## LitaSt

Os agradezco vuestra ayuda y sugerencias!


----------

